# sich einig sein



## thtamas

Hallo an alle!

Ich möchte wissen, ob das Reflexivpronomen "sich" weglassbar ist in den folenden Konstruktionen, und ob ohne "sich" die Bedeutung dasselbe bleibt. 


Ich bin *mich *mit dir (darüber) einig.  = Ich bin mit dir (darüber) einig. 

Wir sind *uns* (darüber) einig [ich und meine Schwester] = Wir sind miteinander (darüber) einig. 

Wir sind *uns *mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig. = Wir sind mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig. 

Sie sind *sich *(darüber) einig. = Sie sind miteinander (darüber) einig. 


Danke vielmals!


----------



## bearded

Hallo



thtamas said:


> Ich bin *mich *mit dir (darüber) einig.


Ich denke, dass der Satz lautet: ''sich (=gegenseitig) einig sein''.  Das 'sich' ist für mich dabei unentbehrlich (Muttersprachler wollen dies bitte bestätigen), und ich glaube, es ist Dativ - nicht Akkusativ:_ ich bin *mir* mit dir darüber einig _(nicht sehr idiomatisch, allerdings - würde ich sagen).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ich bin *mir* mit dir darüber einig


Auch "Wir sind uns darüber einig."

Wie es hier steht, würde ich es ebenfalls reflexiv verwenden. Und natürlich mit Dativ.

Aber es gibt andere Verwendungen und in einigen ist es optional oder gar nicht rückbezüglich. Siehe: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache 

Kannst Du bitte Kontext angeben, thtamas? In welchem Zusammenhang willst Du es verwenden?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich bin *mich / mir *mit dir (darüber) einig. (Ich halte die reflexive Form in der Einzahl für falsch, da damit eigentlich *Gegenseitigkeit* ausgedrückt werden soll. Das geht nur mit "wir sind uns einig", "ihr seid euch einig" und "sie sind sich einig".)

Wir sind *uns* (darüber) einig [ich und meine Schwester] = Wir sind miteinander (darüber) einig.

Wir sind *uns *mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig. = Wir sind mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig. (  )(und er mit uns auch nicht)

Sie sind *sich *(darüber) einig. = Sie sind miteinander (darüber) einig.

Die Bedeutung ist zwar dieselbe, aber die Sätze auf der rechten Seite sind nicht üblich.


----------



## Kajjo

thtamas said:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob das Reflexivpronomen "sich" weglassbar


Nein, du solltest das Reflexivpronomen verwenden. 

_Wir sind uns einig.
Sie sind sich einig._

Ohne "sich" ist es falsch und klingt schauderhaft.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Duden gibt in einer Bedeutung an: einig
Beispiel:


> sie sind wieder einig


 (Vs. Sie waren uneinig.)


Aus solchen Gründen habe ich nach Kontext gefragt.
Ohne Kontext lässt sich die Frage nicht abschließend klären.

---
In fast jedem Kontext muss man aber das Reflexivpronomen verwenden.
Es gibt ohne Reflexivpronomen gegebenenfalls einen Bedeutungsunterschied.


----------



## Demiurg

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich bin *mich / mir*mit dir (darüber) einig. (Ich halte die reflexive Form in der Einzahl für falsch, da damit eigentlich *Gegenseitigkeit* ausgedrückt werden soll. Das geht nur mit "wir sind uns einig", "ihr seid euch einig" und "sie sind sich einig".)


Ich würde hier auch immer Plural verwenden:  _Wir sind uns (darüber) einig._

Im Singular gibt es einen ähnlichen Ausdruck: _Ich stimme mit dir (darin) überein._


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Der Duden gibt in einer Bedeutung an


Das würde ich aus zeitgenössischer Sicht klar als Fehler im Duden sehen. Das klingt doch schauderhaft und falsch. Bestenfalls ist das für mich stark veraltet, definitiv aber keine Empfehlung für Deutschlernende.

Ich bleibe dabei (siehe #5):

_Wir sind uns einig.
Sie sind sich einig._ 

Im Plural ist es idiomatisch und heutzutage immer reflexiv.


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich halte die reflexive Form in der Einzahl für falsch,...


Davon gibt es aber etliche Beispiele, etwa hier : _Ich bin mir mit meinem Mann darüber einig._
Eine gewisse Analogie empfinde ich dabei zu Ausdrücken wie _Ich bin mir nicht sicher _(natürlich keine Gegenseitigkeit).


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Davon gibt es aber etliche Beispiele, etwa hier : _Ich bin mir mit meinem Mann darüber einig._


Naja, Vorsicht! Das ist ja ein englisches Wörterbuch. Woher sollen _die _denn Deutsch können...die haben das sicher nur irgendwo im Internet gefunden... 
(PS: Das war natürlich (größtenteils) sarkastisch gemeint!!)

Diaforetikos hat schon recht. Beim Plural ergibt die reflexive Form Sinn - im Singular nicht so sehr:
*Wir *sind *uns *einig. 
*Ich *bin *mit dir* einig. 
*Ich *bin *mir mit dir* einig.  (Auch wenn es oft so angewandt wird, ist die Logik dahinter etwas abwegig)

Duden scheint das auch so zu sehen:


> *ich *bin *mit ihr* darin einig, dass es so nicht geht
> *ich *bin *mit mir* selbst noch nicht ganz einig _(*bin mir* noch *nicht *ganz* im Klaren*), _ob ich das tun soll


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Vorsicht! Das ist ja ein englisches Wörterbuch. Woher sollen _die _denn Deutsch können.


Ein paar deutsche Beispiele:

_Ich bin mir mit der Fleischwirtschaft.... einig_
( BMEL - Pressemitteilungen )

_Ich bin mir mit Köln grundsätzlich einig_
(  Leistner ) zwar ein Fußballspieler, aber manche Deutschen sagen es offenbar doch spontan...


----------



## manfy

Kein Zweifel, diese Formen existieren und scheinen idiomatisch. Aber beide deiner Beispiele wären ohne 'mir' besser und logischer.
Das ist kein Grund zur Sorge. Die deutsche Sprache ist übersät mit unlogischen Ausdrücken und Formulierungen; das ist einfach eine Nebenwirkung von natürlicher Evolution einer natürlichen Sprache.

_Ich bin mir mit Köln grundsätzlich einig _klingt wie: Ich bin mit mir selbst einig und nebenbei sind wir zwei uns auch mit Köln einig.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Davon gibt es aber etliche Beispiele, etwa hier : _Ich bin mir mit meinem Mann darüber einig._


Ich gebe zu, es gibt vielleicht einen Bedarf, diesen Sinn auszudrücken: "gegenseitige" Einigkeit zwischen zwei separat genannten Personen. Die Formulierung klingt halt für mich ein wenig komisch.
Schon der Satz "Wir sind uns mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig." geht logisch in diese Richtung und weicht vom Normalfall ein wenig ab, da hier nicht klar ist, ob sich die Gegenseitigkeit nur auf "uns" bezieht, oder auch auf den Lehrer.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieselben Inhalte mit anderen Worten elegant auszudrücken?

Oder steckt die Gegenseitigkeit naturgemäss schon in der Einigkeit und muss eigentlich gar nicht noch einmal separat ausgedrückt werden? Also kann man ohne Bedeutungsänderung einfach sagen "Ich bin mit meinem Mann darüber einig."? Oder "Wir sind mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig."?


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> Also kann man ohne Bedeutungsänderung einfach sagen "Ich bin mit meinem Mann darüber einig."? Oder "Wir sind mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig."?


Ja, eigentlich schon.

Wenn du "Wir sind _uns _einig" sagst, ist 'uns' irgendwie produktiv. Es betont die Gegenseitigkeit aller Parteien.
Aber sobald du die Partei der vorherigen Uneinigkeit nennst, scheint das Wort fehl am Platz; also "Wir sind _uns _*mit *_*jemandem* _einig" 

Vielleicht hat sich das einfach durch "unbedachtes" Einschieben dieses "mit jemandem"-Zusatzes entwickelt? Schließlich gibt es auch noch das echte Reflexiv, z.B. Ich habe *mich *mit ihm geeinigt, und hier ist das Reflexivpronomen zwingend erforderlich.
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass sich deswegen im Laufe der Zeit der Usus gebildet hat, dass 'einig' immer ein Reflexivpronomen braucht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nein, du solltest das Reflexivpronomen verwenden.
> 
> _Wir sind uns einig.
> Sie sind sich einig._
> 
> Ohne "sich" ist es falsch und klingt schauderhaft.


_Einig sein_ gibt es schon und ist auch gut und richtig, wo es abgebracht ist, bedeutet aber nicht dasselbe wie _sich einig sein_. Letzteres heißt _eine Meinung oder Beurteilung teilen_, während ersteres _in einer Sache zusammenstehen_ bedeutet. Beispiel:
1. _Sie sind sich einig, dass ein neuen Krieg vermieden werden soll._
2. _Sie sind einig in dem Bestreben, einen neuen Krieg zu verhindern._

Sätze wie 2. hören sich leicht angestaubt und literarisch an, sind aber sicher korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Schon der Satz "Wir sind uns mit unserem Lehrer nicht einig." geht logisch in diese Richtung und weicht vom Normalfall ein wenig ab, da hier nicht klar ist, ob sich die Gegenseitigkeit nur auf "uns" bezieht, oder auch auf den Lehrer.


Das würde ich so verstehen: "Wir sind uns einig, aber nicht mit unseren Lehrer."


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Die deutsche Sprache ist übersät mit unlogischen Ausdrücken und Formulierungen; das ist einfach eine Nebenwirkung von natürlicher Evolution einer natürlichen Sprache.


Das ist so. Es gab eine Tendenz, solche "unlogischen" Sachen aus der Sprache zu tilgen, nur in wenigen Fällen ist es gelungen (Doppelte Verneinung zur Verstärkung der Verneinung ist ein Beispiel). Nicht gelungen ist es bei "dasselbe vs. das Gleiche" zumindest in der Alltagssprache.

"Ich bin mir mit dir einig." - Hier sehe ich allerdings keine Unlogik. (Es gibt bekanntlich eine Vielzahl von Logiken.)
Es bringt einen unsymmetrischen Aspekt in den Satz. 
"Wir sind uns einig" ist vom Standpunkt: beide sind eine Einheit und der Sprecher vertritt beide.

"Ich bin mir mit dir einig."
Das ist durchaus logisch.

Hier hat der Sprecher festgestellt, dass er die gleiche Meinung hat. Er ist sich aber nicht sicher, ob er auch für den anderen sprechen darf/kann. 
Man kann das auch als Antwort auf eine Teilaussage des anderen verwenden. Beispiel:_ Ich bin mir mit dir darin einig, dass es unlogische Ausdrücke in der Sprache gibt, wahrscheinlich aber nicht in der Auswahl und Bewertung konkreter Ausdrücke._
Dieser Satz funktioniert nicht mit "wir". Das liegt an "wahrscheinlich" im zweiten Teilsatz, der verhindert, dass man für beide sprechen kann. Wegen der Unlogik der Sprache könnte man es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> 2. _Sie sind einig in dem Bestreben, einen neuen Krieg zu verhindern._
> 
> Sätze wie 2. hören sich leicht angestaubt und literarisch an, sind aber sicher korrekt.


Ja, das sehe auch auch so. Die bisherige Diskussion hat diesen wichtigen Bedeutungsunterschied aber völlig vernachlässigt. In Bezug auf die Titelfrage bleibt es daher dabei, dass sie reflexiv sein muss -- zumindest ist das meine Interpretation der beabsichtigten Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> In Bezug auf die Titelfrage bleibt es daher dabei, dass sie reflexiv sein muss -- zumindest ist das meine Interpretation der beabsichtigten Bedeutung.



Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, deshalb habe ich nach Kontext gefragt, weil es ja verschiedene Bedeutungen und Anwendungen gibt.
_Ich denke, wir sind uns da nicht einig. _(Hier sollte "uns" verwendet werden.)


Hutschi said:


> Kannst Du bitte Kontext angeben, thtamas? In welchem Zusammenhang willst Du es verwenden?


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> _Einig sein_ gibt es schon und ist auch gut und richtig, wo es abgebracht ist, bedeutet aber nicht dasselbe wie _sich einig sein_. Letzteres heißt _eine Meinung oder Beurteilung teilen_, während ersteres _in einer Sache zusammenstehen_ bedeutet.


 Das musste mal gesagt sein.
Die Bedeutungen der weiteren Varianten "(sich) mit jemandem einig sein" ist damit aber noch nicht geklärt. Ich behaupte, dass die gleichen Bedeutungen damit ausgedrückt werden können, also "eine Meinung teilen" und "in einer Sache zusammenstehen". Folgende Musterbeispiele sind denkbar:

Ich bin mit dir einig, dass wir nicht mehr streiten sollten.
Ich bin mit dir einig in dem Bestreben, einen neuen Streit zu vermeiden.
Ich bin mir mit dir einig, dass wir nicht mehr streiten sollten.
Ich bin mir mit dir einig in dem Bestreben, einen neuen Streit zu vermeiden.
Das 4. Beispiel finde ich eindeutig falsch. Das 3. Beispiel gefällt mir nicht, ich könnte es aber noch akzeptieren (das wurde ja schon diskutiert). Am 1. und 2. Beispiel hätte ich nichts auszusetzen. Andere Meinungen?


----------



## berndf

Ja, sehe ich auch so: _Sich mit jemandem einig sein_ bedeutet _jemandes Meinung oder Einschätzung teilen_.


----------



## thtamas

Hutschi said:


> Auch "Wir sind uns darüber einig."
> 
> Wie es hier steht, würde ich es ebenfalls reflexiv verwenden. Und natürlich mit Dativ.
> 
> Aber es gibt andere Verwendungen und in einigen ist es optional oder gar nicht rückbezüglich. Siehe: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
> 
> Kannst Du bitte Kontext angeben, thtamas? In welchem Zusammenhang willst Du es verwenden?



Hallo lieber Hutschi!

Kontext leider keinen, da ich diese im Wörterbuch dict.cc gelesen habe. [dict.cc: einig] Ich wollte wissen, ob das Reflexivpronomen 'sich' nur im Plural oder auch im Singular verwendet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Es wird im Plural und im Singular verwendet.
Wie man an den Beispielen sieht, gibt es nur wenige Bedeutungen, bei denen man es weglassen kann.
Mit diesem Kontext ist viel klarer geworden, was Du wissen möchtest. Deshalb danke fürs Nachreichen.
Bernd hat in  #15 etwas zur Abhängigkeit von der Bedeutung gesagt. Es hängt nicht von Singular und Plural ab, sondern von der Bedeutung.

Wir sehen eine Besonderheit: Statt "uns" kann gegebenenfalls auch "miteinander" stehen, wobei sich die Reihenfolge leicht ändert..


----------

